# Julia Klöckner - Sturz im Bundestag mit Fast-Upskirt (09.12.2020, 2x UHQ)



## GPhil (11 Dez. 2020)

Die Ministerin hat wirklich sehr schöne Beine 

Ich wette, dass die Fotografen auch einen Upskirt auf ihren Apparaten hatten, aber die dürfen sie natürlich nicht veröffentlichen


----------



## mader1975 (11 Dez. 2020)

Ist ne hübsche frau


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2020)

die trägt sicher Baumwollunterhosen


----------



## DR_FIKA (11 Dez. 2020)

https://www.rtl.de/videos/julia-kloeckner-stuerzt-vor-generaldebatte-5fd0f5a3e776fe3737591412.html

pity


----------



## eagle52 (11 Dez. 2020)

Hoffen wir mal, dass noch Upskirt Bilder auftauchen


----------



## french_lady (11 Dez. 2020)

She seems to have very pretty legs anyway :thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Snoopy3000 (11 Dez. 2020)

Hat denn niemand Mitleid mit der Julia? Hat doch bestimmt weh getan! Schöne Beine hat sie trotzdem!


----------



## harry900 (11 Dez. 2020)

Punisher schrieb:


> die trägt sicher Baumwollunterhosen



Baumwoll-Tanga schätze ich :thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (11 Dez. 2020)

eagle52 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass noch Upskirt Bilder auftauchen



irgendwie seit ihr hier alle ein bißchen krank. Der eine mehr und der andere noch mehr:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## 307898X2 (12 Dez. 2020)

verdammt geile Oberschenkel hat Sie:WOW:

PS: Sie trägt einen knappen Slip


----------



## GPhil (12 Dez. 2020)

Also auf dem zweiten Bild könnte man auch einen Tanga-Body erkennen


----------



## Chrissy001 (13 Dez. 2020)

Besten Dank für Julia.


----------



## comatron (13 Dez. 2020)

Sie wartet nur in perfekter Sprinterhaltung auf den Startschuss zur Kantinenöffnung.


----------



## SPAWN (14 Dez. 2020)

Vielen Dank,

trotzdem, optisch eine der hübschesten Damen in der Politik.

mfg


----------



## Frantz00 (14 Dez. 2020)

Sie trägt - so wie es sich in der CDU gehört - gar nüscht drunter außer Pelz. 
Ist laut Angie Merkle alternativlos.


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2020)

:thumbup: Sie ist sehr souverän und träg es mit Humor!


----------



## tier (15 Dez. 2020)

Vielen Dank! Wirklich schade, das wär doch mal was gewesen!:thx:


----------



## dante_23 (20 Dez. 2020)

darauf habe ich gewartet! :WOW:
die julia hat tolle stramme schenkel :knie:


----------



## ferdibier58 (15 März 2021)

Tolle Fotos
Die Nylons sind hin
Danke!:thumbup:


----------



## mader1975 (15 März 2021)

Hübsche frau


----------



## sandyfan (24 März 2021)

sieht nach Stringbody aus auf dem zweiten Bild


----------



## bboooyy (16 Apr. 2021)

schade drum. aber trotzdem danke


----------



## menschenbrecher (18 Apr. 2021)

tip top. danke


----------



## Wilfried (6 Mai 2021)

Autsch 

:thx:


----------



## tomtomtom4321 (21 Sep. 2021)

nicht so mein fall


----------



## ds1 (6 März 2022)

Top, danke


----------



## berndk (6 März 2022)

:thx:für die Bilder


----------



## krauschris (6 Juli 2022)

sandyfan schrieb:


> sieht nach Stringbody aus auf dem zweiten Bild


Sehe ich auch so...macht irgendwie geil!


----------



## derPromifan (7 Juli 2022)

Sehr schön


----------



## firegorbi (29 Juli 2022)

Vielen dank


----------



## Salony (30 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------

